# Mirror Guards beware of cheapies



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I have bought a set of mirror guards and saved about £40 in total so thought I was onto a winner until they arrived  

See the pictures one was cracked on delivery what hope have they got if they get hit by something, there was no where for the water to drain out :x and lots of places for it to get in  

The seal does not fit properly :evil: and when you try putting them on they pull straight off so not held in place, I won't go into the lumps and bumps but suffice to say that they are nothing like the ones that Chelston sell.

There is NO WAY these will survive a light impact at all let alone one like I had in France which broke a mirror case on my old van :twisted: :evil: :twisted:

I now have the real ones and no comparison so cheap is not always cheap :roll: 

Buy at you own peril :wink:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Are the first lot from the "Mirror Guard" company tony (Taunton)?

What "make " are The Chelston ones? We have those from the Taunton people (bought at a Show) and they're fine- had a few minor knocks, fit snugly- no complaints.

I think they were £90- ish


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Telbell said:


> Are the first lot from the "Mirror Guard" company tony (Taunton)?
> 
> What "make " are The Chelston ones? We have those from the Taunton people (bought at a Show) and they're fine- had a few minor knocks, fit snugly- no complaints.
> 
> I think they were £90- ish


The ones at Chelston are the proper Mirror Guards mine came from Bristol way. Now I have the proper Mirror Guards from Mirror Guard themselves :wink:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> mine came from Bristol way.


tony- if you believe they weren't genuine it may be useful to tell us all where exactly thewy came from - and tell Trading Standards??

"Back of a Lorry job?" :lol:


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi again Telbell

These I knew were not the original when I bought them but was told they were better and cheaper by the guy making them, but when I got them they were quite flimsy (thin), damaged and with no way to fix them in place :roll: 

When I took them to be fitted by the motorhome place (Somerset Motorhome Centre) who had the van all manner of things happened and the boss there said these were not Mirror Guards I said they are better, he asked where did I get them so I told him (thinking he might want to buy some) he then said look at these and produced a real sturdy set and said I am a director of Mirror Guard the company,  oops I said, you can have a genuine set foc and we will keep these he said. So those were fitted and they now have the set in the photos. I guess he will be calling the Bristol guy to say they are a bad copy. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi,

After having a mirror broken on my 2008 Autotrail October last year, I brought a new offside mirror from Mirrorman. I then brought a set of protectors from Mirrorguards,earlier this year, they are a good snug fit and very strong, although I have noticed when I open my drivers door fully, the back of the mirrorguard catches the windscreen pillar ?. I do not know if this due to the replacement mirror from Mirrorman, the Mirrorguard or a combination of both ?


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Oscarmax said:


> Hi,
> 
> After having a mirror broken on my 2008 Autotrail October last year, I brought a new offside mirror from Mirrorman. I then brought a set of protectors from Mirrorguards,earlier this year, they are a good snug fit and very strong, although I have noticed when I open my drivers door fully, the back of the mirrorguard catches the windscreen pillar ?. I do not know if this due to the replacement mirror from Mirrorman, the Mirrorguard or a combination of both ?


I would ask the MirrorGuard man call him, I spoke to him yesterday and he is a nice guy 07971 654936 :wink:


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi , who is/are Mirror gaurd ? :? 

Rob.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

carprus said:


> Hi , who is/are Mirror gaurd ? :?
> 
> Rob.


I have sent you a pm with their web address :wink:


----------

